# Anybody Use Air Pistols for Hunting?



## Steele_84 (May 8, 2007)

I was thinking about Hunting Squirrels with one of those CO2 Pistols. Do they have enough punch? Because distance is not a problem. Some Advertise 400FPS Thats a little more than my Paint-ball gun. If anyone finds an Air Pistol that would be more suitable for Hunting could you post the link. 
Thanks


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

That co2 gun is a no go for hunting.

Its fun for pop cans but that about it.


----------



## Steele_84 (May 8, 2007)

What about these?
http://www.pyramydair.com/p/benjamin-hb ... stol.shtml
http://www.pyramydair.com/p/crosman-137 ... stol.shtml


----------



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

...


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I have a 177 co2 revolver that I use to shoot carpenter bees flying outside around my house and shop for eye hand cordination practice. As far as shooting small game I don't think that is a good idea, like shooting whitetail with a 22. :sniper:


----------



## Steele_84 (May 8, 2007)

My Uncle killed his first Buck with a Ruger 10/22. Now he's a Marine Sharpshooter.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Steele_84 said:


> My Uncle killed his first Buck with a Ruger 10/22. Now he's a Marine Sharpshooter.


He probably unloaded every round he had in the gun into it, too. But that's not what the topic is about.

I'd say at very close range, the Crossman one might do it. The shots would have ot be rediculously close, within 5 yards I'd say. My friend and I used to use our pellet guns on squirrels, mine shoots 750 fps and killed them about 80% of the time which I didn't think was that bad, but it's not very humane. My friends gun on the other hand shot 650 fps and his kill rate with the same placed shot at roughly the same distance dropped to about 50%. All out shots where about 10 yards away or closer and it wasn't a very smart thing to do. I wouldn't suggest buying a pistol, even the fastest shooting ones won't do the trick for clean kills like a rifle would.


----------



## Steele_84 (May 8, 2007)

I guess I wont get one then cause I'm not much for plinking. And By the WAy Weasle He Shot in the left eye twice the bullet bounced around in his head and killed him almost instanly


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

i just capped a starling this morning with my new pellet pistol. (Co2)

-Animal Armageddon!!!


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

swwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet

:sniper: :fiddle: :toofunny:


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Stonegoblet said:


> i just capped a starling this morning with my new pellet pistol. (Co2)
> 
> -Animal Armageddon!!!


alright, make that two now.

-Animal Armageddon!!!


----------



## rob864guy (Aug 10, 2007)

hahaha nice im still deciding if i should use a 480 fps c02 pistil 
being as its co2 with 110 shots per 12 gram cartridges 
i will try to get my air master 77 back so i wont be shooting squirrels with it and well rabbits as they have thinner skin i will shoot it in the head
but there is a pellet revolver i have my eye on thats 425 fps but i was wondering i you can use pba ammo for one of those to increase velocity


----------



## Steele_84 (May 8, 2007)

I just saw this
http://www.pyramydair.com/cgi-bin/model.pl?model_id=961
its a little expensive though


----------



## rob864guy (Aug 10, 2007)

now thats power in a pistal you can kill squirrels with that


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

pba's. The golds, right? I used a repeater full of those and they fired nicely. They are light, and meant for less powerful guns because they're smaller and lighter. I'm not sure if if fires faster, but i'm sure it does. Yeah, try it out.

*POW*

-Animal Armageddon!!!


----------

